# My Flying Sub Build...A Little Different



## miniature sun

I've started a fresh thread here as I'm planning on doing something a little different with my build but basically it follows on from here...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262761


----------



## miniature sun

As a break from figuring out the lighting I thought I'd get a bit more done on the hull, particularly since I intend to do some modifications before the thing goes together.
One important job was to give the outside a good sanding all over to eliminate the various mould seams and slight sink marks that are visible.
My next task was to drill out the top hatch as I intend to have this open. I did this by simply reaming it out using a 22mm flat bit.


----------



## miniature sun

Now a request...does anyone have a pic of the inside of the top hatch? Presumably it has a wheel on it but what about rib detail etc?

The other question is a bit more obscure...what is the purpose supposed to be of all the vents that surround the top and bottom hatches? I've always assumed that they were part of the propulsion system that allowed the thing to fly or am I wrong?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Ballast intakes.

Probably functioning in tandem with some sort of vectored-thrust/ vertical lift ram-jet of some sort.

Or not.

Thing is, if those vents aren't ballast intakes than the thing doesn't have any. Which, you know, for a submarine, that's a problem.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks, I figured they were something like that or maybe intakes for the engines...although quite where they fit in around a cabin the size of my lounge I've no idea!


----------



## OzyMandias

I had always assumed the 'venting' around the upper and lower hatches were docking latches, or for ballast... or both. 
As for the upper hatch I would look to the floor of the control room in the Seaview. From me recollections of recently rewatching the series, I don't think you ever get to see it, but I would hazard a guess that it looks the same as the hatch in the observation nose, but the concave side would be on the interior of the sub.


----------



## Dave Metzner

The inside of the hatch ought to be concave with a wheel in the center and a hatch dogging mechanism of some variety.
I'd guess that photos of a typical hatch as seen on any real life submarine would give a good idea of the general arrangement of such a hatch.

Dave


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks guys....I figured it was concave but the kit part is flat so I'll have to break out the dremel...


----------



## John P

I always thought the "vents" around the top were the receptacles of the docking mechanism that holds it in the Seaview.

Which of course still leaves the question of what the heck the bottom ones are!


----------



## gareee

I figured those vents around the hatches were for purging water from the airlock.


----------



## Richard Baker

John P said:


> I always thought the "vents" around the top were the receptacles of the docking mechanism that holds it in the Seaview.
> 
> Which of course still leaves the question of what the heck the bottom ones are!


The Flying Sub also docked with the ventral collar on the Sea Labs in several episodes.

.


----------



## miniature sun

Well, thanks for all the suggestions but for the purpose of what I have in mind and at the risk of upsetting the purists I'm going to assume that they are some sort of propulsion system that maybe forces water in different directions when submerged and does the same with air when flying...after all, how do they steer the thing when it has no discernable control surfaces?
Why all this is important will become apparent in due course...


----------



## miniature sun

Some more work tonight...

I've cut out two access hatches on the rear deck...I think some of you will guess where I'm going with this build...and yes, I realise the access tunnel crosses one of the apertures but that's all part of the plan.


----------



## teslabe

miniature sun said:


> Some more work tonight...
> 
> I've cut out two access hatches on the rear deck...I think some of you will guess where I'm going with this build...and yes, I realise the access tunnel crosses one of the apertures but that's all part of the plan.


Hi miniature sun, I truly look forward to seeing your build come together, so far it look very nice and I'm intrigued.....:thumbsup: I love looking at your pictures......:wave:


----------



## miniature sun

After some weeks of inactivity I've made some more progress.
As the rear tunnel is seen through the open engine hatches I've added some detail to the outside...









The insides of the engine compartments have been scratchbuilt using sheet styrene and lots of trial fitting to avoid fouling the rest of the interior...



















One of the issues with the design of the tunnel is that it doesn't leave a lot of room for engines. I figured that much of the engine assembly must be mounted in the 'wings' so it was then off to the local hardware shop for some plumbing fittings,22mm obtuse bends in case you're interested...










After some surgery with a hacksaw and the addition of some plastic strip I ended up with these...










...which when fitted look like this...










Lots more detail and plumbing to add yet but I'm pleased with the progress so far...


----------



## Xenodyssey

Hi

This is looking interesting and different from the other builds. Looking forward to seeing more WIP images and the finished model.


----------



## Richard Baker

I really like where you are taking this...

.


----------



## OzyMandias

That's looking really great. I always liked the engine room in the Aurora kit. Nice to see a scratch build that shows something similar and still accommodates the tunnel.


----------



## falcondesigns

This should be fun........nice job.alex


----------



## AJ-1701

OzyMandias said:


> That's looking really great. I always liked the engine room in the Aurora kit. Nice to see a scratch build that shows something similar and still accommodates the tunnel.


I agree there with you OzyMandias. 

Keep it going Iain, as said above it's looking great. :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## hedorah59

I agree with the others - I really like your solution to the engine/tunnel issue. Very well done!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Nice job so far. I'm gathering parts and info for mine. Good to see something "not off the shelf". Thats the tough thing about all of us building the same damned things, they all start to look alike! LOL. But, we want replica's, so we gots lots of replicas!!! 

Keep us posted on your progress, great photos as well. I love following along!


----------



## The-Nightsky

Oh yeah!! Keep goin that way


----------



## miniature sun

Another quick update...

I gave the engines a squirt of grey primer to get a better feel of how they look so far...now I need to add some more detail and then paint them up before installation...










I've also done some work on the upper docking collar, drilling out some holes for the propulsion system and adding some ribs...more of this to come...


----------



## miniature sun

To give myself a break from the engines I spent this evening detailing the upper hatch.
The kit part looks like this on the inside face...it's just designed to glue straight onto the docking ring to portray a closed hatch...










I've hollowed it out using a dremel bit and detailed it using styrene strip and rod, and a wheel to match the one on the outside. I also replaced part of the hinge mechanism with brass rod...


----------



## OzyMandias

Oh my stars and garters... That is just amazing scratch building!


----------



## steve123

This build is a hoot!...wonderfull work. It must have been a bear to get the hatch hollowed out as well as you have done, and the engines/ducting looks great!

Steve


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for the comments guys...the hollowing of the hatch was a bit scary as I was terrified of going too deep and ruining the part. I took out as much as I dared with the Dremel fitted with a fairly large spherical grindstone, then finished it off by scraping using a curved X-acto blade.
I'm very pleased at how the engines have turned out...I'm keen to get all this finished so I can get back to the lighting.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Thanks for posting pics keep them comming..
Good to see our kits getting built!!

Dave


----------



## SteveR

Nice work! I like your approach. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad

This is very cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Poseidon

Ooh, I am very intrigued by your version here. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## miniature sun

Some more work on the docking ring tonight...plastic strip and aluminium tube to provide some detail...



















...and some hydraulic pistons made using telescoping brass and aluminium tube...more on what these are for later...


----------



## Paulbo

OK, now I'm getting really intrigued by your build. (I was impressed before, but these last images are really slick and point at something totally unexpected!)


----------



## miniature sun

A little more progress tonight...
I'm now awaiting delivery of some EL sheet for the floor so I'm doing lots of small jobs to speed things up when it arrives....
I was fortunate enough to obtain some of these from Gene Kozicki (GKvfx) on this very forum...










...not sure what they are made for but they certainly look the part as fan blades for the engines and are the exact diameter of the kit parts.
I bored out the end of the kit engine then painted the inside with Games Workshop(Citadel) Boltgun Metal.










I then combined two of the fan pieces, slightly offset so that the spokes of one show through the gap between the spokes on the other, with the front end of a missile also painted Boltgun Metal...










...sorry about the blurry picture...

Finally the fan assembly was attached to the rear of the engine....


----------



## miniature sun

Some more scratchbuilding...
I'm still waiting for the EL sheet so I've been playing around with those pistons I made earlier and some old kit parts and plasticard...




























...are you all intrigued at what is afoot here?....


----------



## Richard Baker

It would make a better set of landing gear (arced pads on piston-jacks) than the 'official' big spirally wheel gear...

.


----------



## miniature sun

It's not landing gear as such but will become clearer as the thing comes together...


----------



## Xenodyssey

Since you been doing work on enhancing the docking ring perhaps the pistons are an extension of that, something that locks the FS-1 into the hangar bay?


----------



## miniature sun

Xenodyssey said:


> Since you been doing work on enhancing the docking ring perhaps the pistons are an extension of that, something that locks the FS-1 into the hangar bay?


Actually, I'd never even thought about that until now...sounds like a good idea, but not what I've got in mind...


----------



## steve123

I was betting that it's the docking collar. How about a connection to the Underwater lab?

The double fan thing is a great idea too!

Very nice work, this build is instructive and fun to see!


----------



## gojira61

miniature sun said:


> ...are you all intrigued at what is afoot here?....


*You bet!*

Spill it! (please )


----------



## Steve244

Underwater landing cradle display thingy?

Underwater japanese monster sushi tongs?


----------



## Richard Baker

OK- I am tired of the 'guess what I am doing"... game-
I am going to leave this thread and check back in a month to just get the answers instead of dribbled clues...

.


----------



## miniature sun

Steve244 said:


> Underwater landing cradle display thingy?


Pretty much on the money Steve although there are some more bits to add yet, so I guess it will be pretty much finished when Richard checks back in next month...:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

At the risk of upsetting anyone else with my drip-feed of updates...

...here's the landing cradle (thanks for the name, Steve!) painted up. I wanted to go with a colour to contrast with the yellow of the hull so I chose orange (Volkswagen Brilliant Orange in case you're interested)...










I'm going to be incorporating some figures and have chosen 1/35. I know the scale is slightly off but there are lots to choose from and they seem to fit the hatches better...also they make the size of the sub even more impressive...

Here's one for scale...










Finally here's the rig beneath the hull...I'm still constructing the ends that attach to the tops of the pistons...I guess they would be some kind of magnetic clamp...watch this space...


----------



## Carson Dyle

Cool!

It's always fun, seeing what different modelers come up with to make their models stand out.


----------



## miniature sun

Carson Dyle said:


> Cool!
> 
> It's always fun, seeing what different modelers come up with to make their models stand out.


Thanks...that's the problem with building such a popular kit. Then again, the beauty of our chosen field is that we can make things up as we go along without the rivet-counters getting involved...


----------



## Paulbo

That is not only cool looking, but "realistic" to boot - it looks like working hardware. 

I like the single control box - it's nice to see non-symetrical stuff. It looks more like "it's here for a purpose and we only need one of 'em".


----------



## teslabe

miniature sun said:


> At the risk of upsetting anyone else with my drip-feed of updates...


You keep on posting.......:thumbsup: I love the great work you've done, just amazing...... It's like a new prize each time I see your work......


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks guys...in case anyone is interested, the bulk of this was made from the launch platform of a Glencoe Jupiter C rocket kit...


----------



## AJ-1701

I have got to say WOW!!! I love the take you've done on your FS-1 Iain :thumbsup:
Some times I rekon my imagination gets lost with my age  or maybe it's just laziness  

Keep yours up mate cause I can't wait to see the finished item.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## falcondesigns

miniature sun said:


> Thanks guys...in case anyone is interested, the bulk of this was made from the launch platform of a Glencoe Jupiter C rocket kit...


it just needs pads to cradle the sub....


----------



## miniature sun

falcondesigns said:


> it just needs pads to cradle the sub....


Working on them right now...:thumbsup:


----------



## gojira61

Really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

A couple of hours tonight and I've put together these 'magnetic' feet that attach to the hull...just some sheet styrene and bits of wire, the hardest part was cutting all the components the same size...










Temporarily placed on the cradle...I'm really pleased how these have come out...










Still waiting on my EL sheet to arrive...probably due to the UK mail being on strike at the moment...


----------



## teslabe

miniature sun said:


> A couple of hours tonight and I've put together these 'magnetic' feet that attach to the hull...just some sheet styrene and bits of wire, the hardest part was cutting all the components the same size...


That's just sick......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You are just amazing....


----------



## miniature sun

Very frustrated this morning...my EL sheet has arrived but it's red not white.
It's my own fault as I didn't read the order form properly and failed to notice there was a colour option.
Nevermind, I've ordered a replacement one from Glowhut...whose service is terrific by the way...and I'm now back to waiting before I can proceed with the sub itself.
Still I've still got a fair amount of ancillary equipment to build for my proposed diorama so I'll press on with them...


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks God for haven`t begun my FS yet. Thus I can be inspired by this masterpiece (not that I have enough talent to do the same). This is like an ephifany. Thanks miniature sun.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for all the positive comments guys...really appreciated here.

Here's a final shot, for now, of the launch cradle...still a little bit of weathering to do but I'm happy with the overall look.



















Tonight I was looking at the inverter module that came with the lightsheet for the floor.
I'm a little wary of building it into the hull as it's the most likely part to develop a fault over time and would be impossible to replace if built-in.
With this in mind I've decided to place it outside, disguised as a piece of ground equipment.
I've started this unit using sheet styrene and should have some pics up tomorrow...


----------



## Paulbo

Fantastic. I'm sure you'll be able to hide the power line quite easily with your cool docking system.


----------



## miniature sun

Still waiting for my lightsheet to arrive due to the hopeless UK postal service so I'm continuing with my Diorama accessories...

Here's the inverter for the lightsheet which I want to hide...










...so I've built this unit from sheet styrene to disguise it...



















I'm planning on feeding the wires into the FS via some ducting, rather like the ground equipment you see feeding power to fighter jets.

The top is enclosed by a lid with some suitable detail attached...



















I'm just hunting through my spares boxes for some suitable wheels...still need to add a control panel of some sort and then paint it up...


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Man, you are a genius!


----------



## junglelord

Thats what I was going to say....give it up already.

:tongue:

You should work for Hollywood.
:dude:


:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks guys, you are far,far too kind...

Anyway, here's the service unit painted up....the wheels came from a 1/72 Airfix Scammell tank transporter...














































Still some more detail to be added but I'm starting to get a feel for how the finished diorama might look...


----------



## steve123

That looks So Cool!

The stand when painted, is even more impressive!

Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hey, miniature sun.
Now you are exceeding your right to be a genius. :wave:
I have to confess: I'm an envious guy.


----------



## Steve244

And it doubles as a zamboni for when the boys want to play hockey. :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

Hurrah! The lightsheet has arrived so I can crack on with the sub itself....I was beginning to worry I'd end up with a diorama with nothing in it!


----------



## OzyMandias

Looking forward to seeing your progress. Love the 'zamboni' but why unlucky 13?


----------



## AJ-1701

Mate that is outstanding. If thats a tease of things for your dio it's gonna be fantastic!!

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for all the positive comments, it's really appreciated...

I had to look up what a Zamboni was...probably because there's only about ten ice rinks in the whole of the UK...but I see the resemblance, entirely unintentional of course...

As to 13...again unintentional but I thought the style of the lettering looked fairly cool, I think the decals were from a Tamiya M577 Command Post...I found them lurking in the depths of my decal bank...

The diorama has sort of grown as I've gone along and I seem to be on a creative roll at the moment which is good as I've been struggling to complete some of my projects of late.


----------



## OzyMandias

LOL about the Zamboni. I only knew what it was from the movie "Mystery, Alaska". 

Can't wait to see more of the diorama.


----------



## AJ-1701

Ok I too had to know what one was after reading the last couple of posts...  nice call on that OzyMandias. :thumbsup:

miniature sun just let the creative juices flow mate. Because what I've seen can only end in spectacular.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Tonyray

I knew what a Zamboni was I used to live in Alaska I have even driven one:lol:


----------



## steve123

Heck, Snoopy and Woodstock are Zamboni rated

Steve


----------



## Steve244




----------



## miniature sun

Steve244 said:


>


Cool...that's just what's missing from my diorama


----------



## WEAPON X

One Wicked/ Awesome Build! :thumbsup:

- Ben


----------



## miniature sun

More progress tonight and finally got back on the sub itself.

The engines are weathered and installed and I've temporarily fitted the rear panel to check that everything is in alignment...(sorry for the slightly blurry pictures...)










I've still got lots of plumbing to go in the engine bays but I needed to get the engines themselves in place to install the lights...



















Each engine is lit using four orange LED's mounted on a styrene disc in a cross formation. The disc was fitted inside the scratchbuilt part of the engine and the copper interior...remember they were originally plumbing fittings...gives the engines a warm glow.



















Progress is a bit slow but it feels like it's starting to come together now....


----------



## Xenodyssey

The scratchbuilt engines look great. Nice detailing on them.


----------



## miniature sun

I've been trying to figure out a way of getting just the right shade of yellow/buff for the floor panels when lit. I experimented with various colours sprayed over clear plastic then used as a filter between the EL sheet and the floor. The problem was they were either perfect when lit but too dull when not, or they were great unlit but too bright lit.
I suddenly had a brainwave this afternoon and found that by using two layers of pale yellow post-it note paper it gives the desired effect both lit and unlit.



















The camera makes the lit panels appear too bright but to the eye they look great.
I'm so glad I've finally solved this as I can now make some progress at last...


----------



## Paulbo

Ingenious solution to the lighting.

I know all will become clear when everything's done, but I'm very curious about the top hatch area details shown in the image below. It's obviously not what will interface with the nifty stand you've constructed, but it also obviously precludes using the kit's upper hatch assembly. Hmmmmm. (Nicely detailed whatever it's for.)


----------



## Carson Dyle

Nice effect, but I'd be a bit concerned about those Post-its fading, wrinkling, or otherwise reacting adversely with the passage of time. 

As an alternate you might try yellow photographic gel (i.e. tinted acetate).

Just a suggestion.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for the suggestion Rob but, alas, it's too late as I've already sealed everything up with aluminium tape and cemented the floor into the lower hull  ...still, I taped the edges of the paper down really well so hopefully it will stop any moisture getting in....

As to your curiosity Paul, all will be revealed in the next few weeks, suffice to say that I've come up with an idea that will allow a permanent view inside the top of the hull without having to lift the docking collar on and off....:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244

pshaw. it's part of the giant octopus/squid repellent system. sniff. easy peasy.


----------



## miniature sun

Not had any progress in three weeks due to swine flu and work commitments. Should have an update after the weekend.


----------



## Bobj812

Curious as to the state of this? Any updates, or still been busy with other things?


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for the interest Bob...after a lengthy hiatus I'm back on the job and will hopefully get some new pics up by this weekend...been working on some of the electronics and am keen to get the interior installed ASAP.
If all goes well I'll have plenty of build time over the christmas break.
I'm aiming to have the diorama completed by mid-february for a show....watch this space.


----------



## teslabe

miniature sun said:


> Thanks for the interest Bob...after a lengthy hiatus I'm back on the job and will hopefully get some new pics up by this weekend...been working on some of the electronics and am keen to get the interior installed ASAP.
> If all goes well I'll have plenty of build time over the christmas break.
> I'm aiming to have the diorama completed by mid-february for a show....watch this space.


The work you've done so far is just Fantastic..... I can't wait to see what you do next......:thumbsup: Too bad the studios use CGI now, you would do so good with them, too bad for them.....


----------



## Bobj812

Cool! Didn't mean to be pushy or anything, but this has been one of my favorite threads. I'll be patient, and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry

Hi Miniature - 

You FS1 is looking amazing and has become the inspiration for me to build one
of my own.. 

I am a retired submarine sailor - so I have a couple of comments on some of the items you have been discussing.. 

Sorry if this is more detail than you would care to know.. 

1. The inside detail on your hatch - just superb!!.. The only two things I would tell you is that the wheel should be painted stainless steel, but the rest of the hatch and detail on a real submarine would be dull grey.. also - the wheel on a real submarine hatch would have a small handle that you would use to spin the hatch once it was loose... finally, real hatches that open to the outside have a lanyard attached with a small hand hold at the bottom. This is there because if you have pressure in the boat when you open the hatch you could very well find yourself flying out of the opening (I speak from experience)  In real life, one person grabs the lanyard and pulls while the hatch is cracked to keep this from happening.. 

2. You were talking at one point about the ballast intakes... Again - on a real submarine, the vents on the bottom would be for the intake, and the ones on top would be the vents. When a submarine dives you open both sets to take on water. When surfacing, the bottom vents are opened and air pressure is used to blow the water out..


----------



## roadflea

hi i am not into the sci fy end YET but you may be converting me GREAT WORK keep the work up


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for all the positive comments guys...it's good to feel so appreciated!
Great information Larry....I'll be sure to add the items you mention to the hatch before I paint it. I copied the basic detail from a photo I googled...can't profess to be an expert on subs I'm afraid!
Hopefully have some progress pics up in a day or two...got two weeks off over xmas so am expecting to get in some intense modelling time...


----------



## StarshipClass

Wow! How did I miss this one?

GREAT STUFF! Very creative interpretation adding a LOT of realism to the design!


----------



## Mitchellmania

I am amazed at the amount of time and talent it takes to build these pieces. I like to see these because I would never be able to do something like this.


----------



## miniature sun

Well, after what seems like an age, here at last is another update. Christmas, work and illness have all conspired against me in the past few months but I'm back on the horse and looking at some intensive building over the coming weeks.

First thing to get onto is the lightboxes for the rear of the control panels since, until I finish the electronics, I cant get close to putting this thing together.

I've constructed some styrene boxes to sit behind the panels...the two large ones are for the panels either side of the seats...the small one is for the rear wall panel next to the door.










The larger ones contain three white LED's, the smaller one just one...










The boxes are skinned on the back with aluminium tape to prevent light leaks...










Note the shape of the smaller one is tapered to fit between the two parts that make up the rear wall...










more pics of this soon...

Meanwhile for a little interest I've decided to open up one of the wheel wells to allow someone to be working in there as if they are preparing to install the undercarriage.

I've boxed in the open well and detailed it with some random parts...I'll add some hydraulic lines then paint it up...










The detail isn't correct to any references but I don't care since little will be seen once the thing is on its base.

Being too much of a cheapskate to buy the Moebius accessory set, I've detailed the undercarriage door with some styrene...



















Hope that's whetted your appetite for what's to come...I've been knocked out by the positive comments about this build...I just hope I can get it finished at some point...


----------



## Bobj812

Thanks for the update! Looking great.


----------



## miniature sun

Lots of progress on the interior, I've finished installing the light boxes to the rear of the panels and the panels are painted and decalled and more or less ready for installation...



















The reactor wall (or whatever it's called) has RGB LED's installed to give the shifting light patterns with white LED's in the lower boxes...























































Just some fine details to add like the microphones, fire extinguishers and the small etched handles to the contol panels and it's all ready to install.


----------



## teslabe

Excellent work,, great job with the painting......:thumbsup: That's something I hate doing, not that good at it.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks Teslabe!

A quick word of warning by the way for anyone using the decals included in the PGMS kit. They release from the backing paper almost the second you put them in water...you just have to dampen the back and in the time it takes you to offer them up to the kit part, they're ready to slide straight on. If you leave them in the water you'll soon have them floating on the surface!
That said, the decals look fantastic once applied...


----------



## OzyMandias

Great work MS. I love the way your paint scheme has that vaguely 'lived in' look. Very accurate to the actual shooting set, IMHO...


----------



## miniature sun

At last I've got the interior installed with only the seats and the dashboard to go...tantalisingly close to closing up the hull.
As a last minute addition I've installed a light in the tunnel to highlight the detail in there.

Here's the assembled interior with some batteries as temporary power sources.










A view of the lit panels...reactor wall changes colour but looks brighter than it is on this shot...



















The tunnel....


----------



## gareee

WOW! Great shots! Is that the photoetch installed as well?


----------



## Bobj812

Awesome! It just keeps getting better and better. Which...is the how it should be I guess!


----------



## hedorah59

Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

Holy crud! That looks amazing. Thanks for sharing your photos MS.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for the comments folks...especially Paul as without your etched set it wouldn't look anywhere near as good as it does.:thumbsup:
That said, I was defeated by the handles for the instrument panels and the idea of styrene rod for the toggle switches...are you out of your mind????


----------



## miniature sun

Tantalisingly close to closing up the hull now...needs the front windows and headlamps sorting out...also must remember to install the microphones....I've also attached the rear bulkhead and engines.










Spent about five hours making up some harnesses from a Verlinden etched brass Navy jets set of buckles with paper for the belts....so fiddly I can't begin to describe it!:freak:




























I've installed the forward instrument panel...I picked out the centre monitor top in grey and left the rest flat black...just needs some slight weathering now.










The most difficult aspect of this was incorporating the LED's behind the panel as there is virtually no room for the LED's let alone the wiring because the floor rises up to meet the underside of the panel....the lights look too bright on this shot but look just right to the eye...


----------



## miniature sun

A couple of views through the cabin...reactor wall and floor are not powered up in these shots...




















...and on we go....:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Absolutely FANTASTIC WORK!!!:thumbsup: 

MMM


----------



## cheekyzombie

This is an incredible build!
I'm loving every minute of it, the seats are insane...
x


----------



## OzyMandias

Awesome as ever! My Wife just asked if they were production shots of the actual Flying Sub interior... She was stunned when I told her it was the kit.


----------



## wander1107

I'm amazed at the well thought out detail and lighting you put into this kit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seaview

Superb! My hat's off to you, sir!


----------



## Xenodyssey

That's incredible.

I really like the work done on the seats and seat belts. The last photo looking into the cockpits looks better than the actual set.


----------



## scifimodelfan

Absolutely a beautiful build.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for all the positive comments about this build...really appreciated:thumbsup:

I have a quick question that maybe someone can answer....

I'm working on the forward bulkhead...the piece with the windows and headlamps in it....and I'm confused about the colours used.

From the boxtop I can see that the centre section is blue with aluminium frames surrounding the glass, but what colour are the sections around the lights and intakes?

On the picture they appear black or dark grey...any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Seaview

Silver, with silver lamp frame and grill work. I'd recommend using 2 different shades of silver, one for the flat areas, and one for the frames & grill work.


----------



## miniature sun

Wow...that was quick!

Thanks Seaview, I can get on with it now...only slight mods to this part, I'm installing lights and replacing the lamp guards with fine wire...

More soon


----------



## Seaview

You're welcome; keep up the terrific work!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*Fantastic Work Sir!!!*


----------



## Moebius

miniature sun said:


> Being too much of a cheapskate to buy the Moebius accessory set, I've detailed the undercarriage door with some styrene...


As much of a cheapskate as I am, I would have donated some extra accessory parts from returns for this build! Just fantastic work!


----------



## miniature sun

Moebius said:


> As much of a cheapskate as I am, I would have donated some extra accessory parts from returns for this build! Just fantastic work!


Wow Frank you're too kind...I'm humbled that the creator of such a fantastic kit should think that much of my work. I'm blushing here!

Keep checking in though as I'm only about 2/3 of the way through what I'm planning....:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

miniature sun said:


> Wow Frank you're too kind...I'm humbled that the creator of such a fantastic kit should think that much of my work. I'm blushing here!
> 
> Keep checking in though as I'm only about 2/3 of the way through what I'm planning....:thumbsup:


I'll be watching for sure!


----------



## XMAN64

MY HATS OFF TO YOU SIR.
Amazing work.


----------



## AJ-1701

I love the harness's you did:thumbsup: I've been watching this on the quiet for a bit now but mate I just have to say... This is a super build you have going. knocks the socks of mine so keep it up son... can't wait for more.

cheers,

Alec.:wave:


----------



## miniature sun

I've been test fitting the hull tonight as I was worried that the thing might not go together now I've installed the interior, however it all fits fine with a little pushing and shoving around the rear end....



















The power feeds for the electronics are all routed via the open wheel well...still some detail to add here plus it needs painting...these wires will be fed down to the service equipment on the surrounding base...



















I've also installed the windows and vents in the forward bulkhead...the windows were masked on the inside and a coat of grey applied, just needs drybrushing and it's ready to install...notice I trimmed back the locating pins flush with the tabs on the windows. I've also cut off the headlamp guards as I intend to replace these with new wire ones...


----------



## miniature sun

I've also started working on some figures to populate the diorama...it's been a struggle finding figures in overalls that don't look too military but I've raided sets from Tamiya, Dragon, Trumpeter, Masterbox and ICM and swapped around a few of the heads or replaced them with Hornet ones...




























I've also got a lot of accessories to assemble or scratchbuild, not to mention the base...


----------



## Bobj812

Too awesome for words! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Paulbo

miniature sun said:


> ... however it all fits fine with a little pushing and shoving around the rear end....


Must ... not ... make ... obnoxious ... comment ...

Seriously, though, that's looking super. I like putting the wiring "into the diorama" as practical parts of the design.

Thinking back on all of the parts you showed earlier in the thread I'm getting REALLY interested in where you're going with this - every time I think I have your concept worked out, you turn it around and add something that tosses out my idea. (Kind of like watching an episode of Lost  )


----------



## machgo

I signed up to this board so I could express my tremendous admiration for your project and your skill. I read each entry and am amazed with your talent and results. Wherever you are taking this project, I hope it wins first prize! When all is said and done, could you post a "grocery list" of the electric bits you used? I'm expecting my FS today, and would very much like to light it up as you have. Thanks in advance and excellent work!


----------



## miniature sun

Paul....a bit like the writers of Lost I'm kind of making this up as I go along although I do have an overall 'vision' of what I'm aiming for....

Machgo....good to see you although there's a lot more to this board than just this thread...step outside and take a look...but I'm glad you like what I'm doing!

On the subject of a 'grocery list' for the additions...first get yourself over to Paul's site and order one of these beauties...

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=Photoetch&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX117

As for the electronics I try to use super-bright LED's where possible, mostly 5mm but some 3mm too. I solder a 220 ohm resistor to the anode (+) leg of each individual LED then link each group of lights to a common 9v feed.
The reactor lights were achieved using two RGB (Red, Green, Blue) LED's which, as the name implies, change colour gradually.
The important thing is to make sure that there is no chance of legs shorting together and to constantly check and re-check the connections.
I use a lot of PVC insulating tape to prevent shorts....I'm currently wiring in the two headlamps so I'll take some pics of the assembly to show how I tape them up....


----------



## Bugfood

*Amazing work...*

...what I said above!

*BF*


----------



## miniature sun

Some more progress....

Here's the front bulkhead with the grey paint weathered and the masks removed...note the aluminium tape surrounding the headlight apertures to prevent light leaks through the plastic...










The front bulkhead finally attached...there is a prominent seam along the bottom edge which will require filling...




























The headlamps have had the 'cages' removed and I'll replace them with wire ones after painting...










The LED's for the headlights are held in place inside some tubing made from the barrel of a ballpoint pen and epoxied into place...










I just need to sort out the figures I intend to place inside the cabin then I can seal the hull and get on with the painting....


----------



## machgo

Wow! The seats look even more real when viewed through the windshield! I'd read somewhere that the stock "glass" was a little distorted. Yours looks fabulous. Absolutely realistic!


----------



## gojira61

*Nice Job!*

It looks like a photo of the set placed behind the window glass, just outstanding.

Jim


----------



## Paulbo

Holy crud!


----------



## miniature sun

machgo said:


> Wow! The seats look even more real when viewed through the windshield! I'd read somewhere that the stock "glass" was a little distorted. Yours looks fabulous. Absolutely realistic!


There is slight distortion to the windows when viewed from the side but head on they're pretty good. Normally I'd give the clear parts a dip in Future but this time I tried polishing them instead using Bare Metal Foil's Plastic Polish.
I've had this stuff for years and I'm not sure if it's still available but it's good at removing minor scratches and imperfections.


----------



## MykTurk

miniature sun said:


> There is slight distortion to the windows when viewed from the side but head on they're pretty good. Normally I'd give the clear parts a dip in Future but this time I tried polishing them instead using Bare Metal Foil's Plastic Polish.
> I've had this stuff for years and I'm not sure if it's still available but it's good at removing minor scratches and imperfections.


In this case, wouldn't 'thicker' windows make sense? Most of the time cast plastic 'glass' looks far to thick to be in scale, but if you think about what the FS was 'able' to do, think glass would seem like a must. Going from the bottom of the sea into the sky, you'd need some serious strong 'glass'. In fact, didn't they fly the thing all the way to Venus in one episode? Been way to long since I watched VTTBOTS, so I might be wrong. In-freaking-credible build up by the way!
:wave:


----------



## Rl3058

MykTurk said:


> In this case, wouldn't 'thicker' windows make sense? Most of the time cast plastic 'glass' looks far to thick to be in scale, but if you think about what the FS was 'able' to do, think glass would seem like a must. Going from the bottom of the sea into the sky, you'd need some serious strong 'glass'. In fact, didn't they fly the thing all the way to Venus in one episode? Been way to long since I watched VTTBOTS, so I might be wrong. In-freaking-credible build up by the way!
> :wave:


Also in one episode Kowalski piloted FS-1 thru Lava in a Volcano.


----------



## cheekyzombie

This is much better than watching Lost! A fantastic build. I look forward to every episode.
Glorious work Miniature son.
Is there an English equivalent of 'Future'? and what the devil is it?
x


----------



## miniature sun

The UK equivalent of Future is Johnson's Klear floor polish however it is becoming harder to find as it is being phased out....get it while you can....


----------



## miniature sun

Time for a final test fitting before closing up the hull....










The engines are fitting reasonably well but there's something holding off the rear bulkhead by a fraction so I'll have to investigate that....










Time to test the lights....

Unlit...










Floor lit...










Reactor...



















View from above...


----------



## Paulbo

How did I not notice that you had the "ring with greeblies" in place in the upper opening in the shots on the last page?

That looks flipping excellent.

(It's weird, but I like the look of the sanded primer - in the second photo it almost looks like brushed stainless. I know it needs to be painted Irwin yellow, but it looks cool this way too.)


----------



## miniature sun

What is apparent is that the work I did on the seats is barely visible through the glass now that the roof is on....










I'm going to figure out a way of using two small LED's overhead to spotlight the seats without flooding the interior with light...

Here's a view of the engines lit...










And with the interior lights on....










Finally the headlamps...










I'm intending to have all these lights controlled by switches on a mock control panel so that the viewer can turn them on and off as required.

More soon....:wave:


----------



## miniature sun

Paulbo said:


> How did I not notice that you had the "ring with greeblies" in place in the upper opening in the shots on the last page?
> 
> That looks flipping excellent.
> 
> (It's weird, but I like the look of the sanded primer - in the second photo it almost looks like brushed stainless. I know it needs to be painted Irwin yellow, but it looks cool this way too.)


Actually, I have toyed with the idea of having the whole thing in red oxide primer and natural metal but it doesn't have that iconic yellow/blue look...


----------



## mrdean

miniature sun said:


> Actually, I have toyed with the idea of having the whole thing in red oxide primer and natural metal but it doesn't have that iconic yellow/blue look...


Pink with Tony Curtis and Cary Grant in the seats?:wave:

Mark Dean


----------



## teslabe

miniature sun said:


> What is apparent is that the work I did on the seats is barely visible through the glass now that the roof is on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to figure out a way of using two small LED's overhead to spotlight the seats without flooding the interior with light...


One thing you might want to use for spot lighting are the non-op lights that are supplied in the kit. I opened them up and put some very small white LEDs in them and used them for the main lighting, bunk light and will use two for the front lighting. The bad news is that you will need 9 pieces, so I hope you can find some nice friends that will send you theirs......:wave:

PS, Your work is just fantastic......


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for the tip Teslabe they look terrific...I only noticed they were in the kit when I installed the headlight lenses. I failed to spot them on the instructions.
I don't like to criticise Moebius as it's a fabulous kit, but one area that is lacking is the instructions... the location of some pieces are vague to say the least.
I like the photo build-up idea but the drawings are far too small with too much going on in each panel. I think some less experienced builders might struggle.


----------



## machgo

Teslabe, are the lights mounted on the center "steel" ring fitted with LEDs? If so, how did you hide the wires?


----------



## teslabe

machgo said:


> Teslabe, are the lights mounted on the center "steel" ring fitted with LEDs? If so, how did you hide the wires?


Yes, they all are fitted with LEDs, the first picture from my last post is of the one I used in the bunk bed, so the wire there is 32AWG Teflon sleeved wire, it didn't need to be small. I used 40AWG Mag-wire for the inter frame. Here are better pictures
of that work. In last picture you can see the wires


----------



## teslabe

Hi Machgo,
Here are two more picture I forgot about that might show the wires better.


----------



## machgo

That's some very fine wire and some very fine work!


----------



## teslabe

machgo said:


> That's some very fine wire and some very fine work!


Thank you for the nice words.....:wave: It's easy to work with and fits in places most wires can't, you just need to scrape the varnish off at the points you will be soldering at.


----------



## wander1107

Great job Teslabe.

Where do you get those wires and did you paint over them after installing them to the support beams? I really like how the bunk light came out.


----------



## teslabe

http://www.action-electronics.com/magnetwire.htm

Thank you very much.....:wave: I used 40AWG wire for the LEDs on the frame work and yes after tacking them down with dabs of Plastic Weld I masked off the lens of the LEDs and repainted the frame. Then glued on the lamp covers and painted in the detail. You can get 34AWG Mag wire here and should work just as well. You do need to strap off the enamel coating where you solder it. I forgot, the bunk light was done with teflon jacketed wire, it's jacket is thinner then PVC.


----------



## miniature sun

Sorry if anyone is waiting on an update but I'm afraid work and a few other projects have got in the way the past few weeks. I'm hoping to get back to it this weekend so expect some new posts very soon.


----------



## teslabe

I'm looking forward to it....


----------



## Seaview

That's why it's called a "pasttime".


----------



## Bobj812

Looking forward to it!


----------



## miniature sun

Something new at last...had to get back on the horse after such a long lay off the project so I thought I'd start with some more ground equipment from the diorama.

This one started as a sweetener tab container....










and formed the basis of this refuelling rig...





































Still needs some wheels, courtesy of the Airfix Scamell again, and some heavy weathering but here's where it's at now....


----------



## miniature sun

Another item I found in the trash was this ink cartridge....










which has become a large generator with the addition of the inside of the Sweetex dispenser and some panels from a few beat-up Tamiya tanks in my spares box...



















A coat of industrial looking yellow and it's starting to look the part...again more weathering and hoses/pipes etc to come....



















More tomorrow....


----------



## Paulbo

Very slick use of found objects! Those look totally real.


----------



## teslabe

Excellent work......:thumbsup: I look forward to seeing the final outcome.


----------



## machgo

Very nice! I was afraid you'd given up on it--whew! Looking forward to more.


----------



## miniature sun

Here's the power unit suitably weathered with some generic decals from the spares box...


----------



## miniature sun

Weathered the refuelling rig tonight...still some bits to add but it's 90% finished...














































Here's a group shot of the three pieces I've built so far...a bit of a theme developing here with the colours, what colour next I wonder....


----------



## Zorro

This is one of the most interesting and well executed projects I've ever seen on HobbyTalk - and I've been here a long long time. Almost hate to see it end - but can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I agree. Fantastic!!


----------



## cheekyzombie

Words fail me...
x


----------



## user1127

miniature sun said:


> What is apparent is that the work I did on the seats is barely visible through the glass now that the roof is on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to figure out a way of using two small LED's overhead to spotlight the seats without flooding the interior with light...
> 
> Here's a view of the engines lit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the interior lights on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the headlamps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intending to have all these lights controlled by switches on a mock control panel so that the viewer can turn them on and off as required.
> 
> More soon....:wave:


Although it's been over 2 years since posting on this forum, I can say without a doubt this is DARN GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

Oh my dear lord..........


----------



## MykTurk

He's a jolly looking component!









Great stuff!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*PURE FUN MODEL MAKING SIR!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bobj812

Awesome updates as usual. I can't wait to see the whole scene complete. The shot of all three units together reminded me of Huey, Dewey and Louie from "Silent Running" (yeah, I know the power unit needs to be more green than yellow, but still...).


----------



## Mitchellmania

This would take me a lifetime to accomplish! This is amazing work!! It looks so real I want to just walk right in there! That's why I build monsters.


----------



## miniature sun

Just thought I'd rescue this before it disappears into the depths of the old threads.
I should have another update ready by the weekend....


----------



## OzyMandias

miniature sun said:


> Here's a group shot of the three pieces I've built so far...a bit of a theme developing here with the colours, what colour next I wonder....


Just looking back over your awesome photos MS... You're not a Bob the Builder fan are you???  The next piece of equipment would probably be green. LOL


----------



## Bobj812

Good to hear. I was wondering how it was going, but I didn't want to be pushy. : )


----------



## kdaracal

Miniature Sun,

These look great! I gotta wonder what they're used for. I wonder with a fictional vehicle, if you could make up fictional uses. Heck, you could even name them like Huey, Duey, and Luey! Thanks for posting the close-up pictures! (good camera work, by the way) 

Keep posting! I can't wait to see the finished diorama.


----------



## miniature sun

Glad you all like my work and thanks for all the poitive comments.

Kdaracal...as to their uses I figure that the blue unit is a compressor unit or some kind of refridgeration unit that keeps the reactor cool while the FS is in drydock.
The orange unit is a refuelling rig, not necessarily for the FS but one that happens to be sitting around the dock.
The yellow unit is a generator that supplies power whilst the ship is grounded.

Now for a RED one....


----------



## miniature sun

I had an afternoon off work yesterday and thought I'd set myself a challenge to build another piece of ground equipment by the evening.

I started with another empty ink cartridge...this time from my new Canon printer...










This was dressed up with more bits from the spares box...I had to use CA glue for this one as the plastic they used for the cartridge didn't react to styrene cement...


----------



## miniature sun

Sorry for the slightly dark pics this time round....


----------



## miniature sun

The aim was to create a piece of fire fighting equipment, sort of like a pumping unit. A coat of red paint followed....














































Just needs some weathering and decals and some suitable hosing attaching...so not quite finished in a day but nearly!

Next up, and the final vehicle before pulling the whole lot together, is something much larger than these pieces but crucial to the diorama....


----------



## Paulbo

That's just inspired! It looks like a real thing.

I know it's a small thing, but the extra little nubbin on the handle adds to the reality so much.


----------



## jquestjr64

Simply amazing scratch build work. I was completely blown away by that, thanks for sharing this with us. 
It really helps get the mind looking in all directions to see what can be used to create something incredible.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

astounding!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Miniature
Amazing job, as always.
Do you build these various devices based on surveys of the real thing or do you create everything from scratch, using only your imagination? :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

They're all built from my imagination really, obviously I've got an idea in mind as to whether it's a refuelling rig or a fire appliance but mostly it's done by just trying out different combinations of parts.
I'm lucky in that I've got hundreds of old kit parts from when I used to build 1/35 armour and 1/24 cars so most of the parts come from those. The only kit I bought for these projects was an Airfix Scammell tank transporter which provided a lot of the wheels.


----------



## GForceSS

Geeez. Your work is amazing. Best FS thread on the net. A real inspiration indeed. MP


----------



## StanC

Fantastic thread great use of imagination on the sub and the ground plant.
I once went to a Martin Bower exhibition "models from thunderbirds,Outland ect, you have the same style if not better.


----------



## miniature sun

Here's the fire pump weathered and decalled....





































And a size comparison with the refuelling rig....










As I said, next up is a larger vehicle which is almost complete but requires a fair amount of painting....


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Love this stuff! Texaco is very happy!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

I can't wait to see how you pull all of this together!!!


----------



## miniature sun

beatlepaul said:


> I can't wait to see how you pull all of this together!!!


You and me both!....I've got this sort of big picture in my mind of how it should all go but keep thinking of all the finer details instead.
Once I finish the last vehicle then it's on to the diorama base before finally finishing off the sub itself...then maybe something straight from the box!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hey Miniature

Did you ever thought of write a book or article about weathering and ageing techniques?  
You could count on me to buy one. 
Because besides being a modeller, you are a true artist! :thumbsup:

Could you recomend some sites, blogs, books or whatever stuff on this theme?
Thanks a lot for the pictures.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks Fernando, you are too kind.

It has crossed my mind to do some articles or maybe a book....it might have to wait as I have some fairly major plans in process at the moment.

As to where you can find weathering techniques, there are several inspirational books out there, predominantly aimed at military modellers.

Shep Paine and Francois Verlinden inspired me and you can find their books on eBay fairly easily.

For a more SF-related theme try here....

http://www.scififantasymodeller.co.uk/

or the Bowerhouse series of magazines from my friends at SFM:UK....

http://www.scifimodels.org.uk/index...emart&page=shop.browse&category_id=1&Itemid=8

There's also the wealth of talent on this site....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks man.
And keep going ahead with your fine art (and more pictures). :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

Another update....

I've completed construction work on the last vehicle for the diorama and am busy painting it now...then it's on to finishing the sub and bringing it all together in a diorama.

I've scratchbuilt this crane which will be used to lower the upper docking collar onto the sub....














































The arm of the crane was made from telescoping lengths of square section brass tube, the rest is plastic card and scavenged kit parts. The rear section of the vehicle it will be mounted on can be seen here...anyone want to hazard a guess at what it is?




























My thinking is that the time frame of VTTBOOS being early to mid-sixties, there would be a lot of surplus army vehicles that might be bought up by the Nelson Insitute to be adapted to other uses....


----------



## Xenodyssey

You know I can't wait to see the finished diorama!


----------



## SteveR

miniature sun said:


> The rear section of the vehicle it will be mounted on can be seen here...anyone want to hazard a guess at what it is?


Inkjet cartridges?


----------



## Paulbo

Holy schwoly. Excellent crane.



miniature sun said:


> ...then it's on to finishing the sub and bringing it all together in a diorama...


That's the best news yet!


----------



## miniature sun

SteveR said:


> Inkjet cartridges?


Not this time Steve, it's a kit, I actually went out and bought one for once....:thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias

Very cool MS! I was wondering if you were going to try and get a Chariot style chassis in there somewhere...
Looking forward to seeing the finished diorama very much.


----------



## Mitchellmania

Beautiful work!


----------



## miniature sun

Another quick update with some in-progress shots of the crane vehicle, still some more weathering to do and lots of smaller parts to attach but you get the idea from these shots what the finished thing will look like....




























The crane is still loose so pardon my hand....














































More soon.....


----------



## kdaracal

I could look at this all day...........


----------



## g_xii

kdaracal said:


> I could look at this all day...........


Me too!


----------



## J6S

Wow! Great job, I can't wait to see more!!

-


----------



## miniature sun

Pretty much finished the mobile crane aside from the chains on the jib itself. I experimented with a lot of different weathering techniques and I'm pleased with the final results....


----------



## miniature sun

Some more....














































Need to press on with the sub and the diorama now....


----------



## Scott Yeager

This is one cool modification this is what I look for in these sights WELL DONE.


----------



## WEAPON X

This is so AMAZING! :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## Paulbo

Would you just STOP already?!?!? I'm running out of new ways to say "that's so freaking awesome!".


----------



## Bobj812

Do they give awards for threads? Because this one has it all: mystery and suspense, high-quality work, all told at a pace that is maddening yet so entertaining - I give a little "Yay!" with each new reveal and update. I both can't wait for the end but want also it to keep going! Outstanding work Miniature Sun.


----------



## kdaracal

I love it when I scroll down and see "some more" You crack me up! And did I mention your work is wonderful? Wait. I said that several posts ago. You know, what is really nice is your photo work. Great photos. Crappy photos would be a crime for such a great build.

Broken record: Can't wait to see some more. some more. some more....


----------



## teslabe

Absolutely wonderful work and fine craftsmanship.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: It's a crime that movies have gone to CGI for the most part. You would do soooooo well and I'd love to see 
what else you come up with. Please keep going..........


----------



## J6S

Very cool! Great weathering!


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for all the positive comments folks...it's really appreciated.

I reckon I'm about 70% done on the project now so expect it to all come together fairly soon.


----------



## miniature sun

Wow...I just checked back to the original thread here....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262761

...and it's coming up to a year since I started...yikes!


----------



## SteveR

Great weathering, craftsmanship and imagination!


----------



## machgo

Absolutely beautiful and always a pleasure to see another installment in this thread. This buildup is why I joined HobbyTalk. Thanks!


----------



## Steve244

this is good stuff! I feel that to be appropriately irwin alleny the crane's moon roof needs a dome. But don't let my feelings sway you; it's wonderful.

Can we see a group shot of all the vehicles including the zamboni?


----------



## miniature sun

Steve244 said:


> Can we see a group shot of all the vehicles including the zamboni?


There you go....sorry the pic's a bit dark but it gives you a good indication of the relative sizes....


----------



## SteveR

You should have worked for Gerry Anderson in the sixties, man!


----------



## Paulbo

Neat picture. It's nice to see them all together.

I have ideas about how various parts will be used, but I get the feeling it'll be like my ideas about Lost ... WAY off base and nowhere near as good as what actually comes to pass


----------



## Steve244

miniature sun said:


> There you go....sorry the pic's a bit dark but it gives you a good indication of the relative sizes....


oooo... I have this indescribable urge to play with them. Probably don't want to leave them lying around...:tongue:


----------



## miniature sun

I just dug the Sub out of hibernation ready to start finishing it and thought you might like to see the size comparison with the crane....


----------



## DocJam00

I just went back and followed this thread from the beginning, and I think we are looking at a master at work. Amazing.


----------



## Ace Airspeed

DocJam00 said:


> I just went back and followed this thread from the beginning, and I think we are looking at a master at work. Amazing.


Completely agree!


----------



## g_xii

DocJam00 said:


> I just went back and followed this thread from the beginning, and I think we are looking at a master at work. Amazing.


Agreed! This is some truly amazing work. This guy needs to write a book on his techniques! We really do have some amazingly talented individuals sharing their work here, don't we?

--Henry


----------



## wander1107

This is truly one of the best Threads that I've followed.

Your imagination and skills are just plain awesome. :thumbsup:

I can't wait to see how you're going to tie everything together.


----------



## WEAPON X

Miniature Sun,

Do you have some sort of "storyboard" illustration(s) on how you plan on tying all of your scratch built vehicles, equipment and personel to your modified FS-1? If so please share with us a sample illustration!

Just Awesome! :wave:
-Ben


----------



## miniature sun

WEAPON X said:


> Miniature Sun,
> 
> Do you have some sort of "storyboard" illustration(s) on how you plan on tying all of your scratch built vehicles, equipment and personel to your modified FS-1? If so please share with us a sample illustration!
> 
> Just Awesome! :wave:
> -Ben


Sorry Ben but it's all in my head along with a zillion other things! I occasionally sketch things out but not in a way that anyone else would understand...just doodles really.
I've got some time off work coming up so I'm hoping to have the whole thing finished by September.


----------



## WEAPON X

miniature sun said:


> Sorry Ben but it's all in my head along with a zillion other things! I occasionally sketch things out but not in a way that anyone else would understand...just doodles really.
> I've got some time off work coming up so I'm hoping to have the whole thing finished by September.


No Problem. This is going to be some display! 

You Roc! :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

Back to the Sub (at last!)....

Firstly, just thought you might like to see a shot of my workspace....










...as you can see, nothing special and fairly cluttered...I actually had a tidy up last night ...I've got a new work area under construction at the moment but until then this one does me...

A while back I mentioned that after I installed the windshield it obscured the seats a little. I figured that I'd need to install an overhead light to illuminate the seats without flooding the interior or bouncing off the windows.
After some experimentation I've come up with this piece, basically a section of false ceiling with a single white LED installed...




























...by wrapping the LED in chrome tape and placing a thin section of the tape across the end, I've managed to split the light into two beams and diffuse it slightly to just give enough light.


----------



## miniature sun

I've also started work on the diorama base, the first element of which is this control centre...just some styrene sheet with Evergreen strips and sections added. The floor and ceiling have had tiles scribed in using an Olfa P-Cutter...























































I've got something special lined up for the interior of this building....more soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

miniature sun said:


> ...by wrapping the LED in chrome tape and placing a thin section of the tape across the end, I've managed to split the light into two beams and diffuse it slightly to just give enough light.


Now that's a slick and elegant solution.

I like the beam details of the ceiling as well. You just can't leave well enough alone, can you? I mean a simple, plain ceiling would have looked just fine, but you had to go and add the beams as well.


----------



## Xenodyssey

The whole package looks better and better. Can't wait to see what you do next for the interior of the building. Are you going have any figures in this diorama BTW? With all the hardware that will be sited around it would be nice to see people using it.


----------



## miniature sun

Paulbo said:


> Now that's a slick and elegant solution.
> 
> I like the beam details of the ceiling as well. You just can't leave well enough alone, can you? I mean a simple, plain ceiling would have looked just fine, but you had to go and add the beams as well.


It was mainly to hide the profile of the LED sticking through the ceiling but I guess you're right Paul, I can't stop myself....


----------



## miniature sun

Xenodyssey said:


> The whole package looks better and better. Can't wait to see what you do next for the interior of the building. Are you going have any figures in this diorama BTW? With all the hardware that will be sited around it would be nice to see people using it.


Yes, there will be figures, mainly mechanics although I'm on the hunt for some US Navy types or possibly scientists in white coats....


----------



## idMonster

Did you say Navy types? Check these out:

http://www.hannants.co.uk/product/MB3556

http://www.hannants.co.uk/product/IT5606

The MasterBox set is way cool - I mean, you even get a monkey! There's gotta be SOME place in your dio for a monkey!

You'll have to do a lot of work on the PT Boat crew becuse they're posed to man specific weapons, plus they're all wearing life vests but they might work as guards along a pier, if there's one in your diorama.

As for scientist types - Preiser has some men and women in business attire in 1 (one) scale (the model railroading designation for 1/32nd scale) but you may have to make the labcoats out of milliput and lead foil.

HTH

Gordon


----------



## kdaracal

miniature sun said:


> I've also started work on the diorama base, the first element of which is this control centre...just some styrene sheet with Evergreen strips and sections added. The floor and ceiling have had tiles scribed in using an Olfa P-Cutter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got something special lined up for the interior of this building....more soon...:thumbsup:


I wonder if you could use trim-able light sheets from Just an Illusion to simulate overhead 2'x4' florescent light fixtures in the building ceiling? Or you could use regular LED's for "can" lighting. 

Man, this is gonna be historic for this forum!! Can wait to see what your feverish imagination is going to come up with!!


----------



## Paulbo

Nice building - I didn't see it 'til just now as I must have been writing up my post while you put them up.

How flipping big is this diorama going to be?!


----------



## g_xii

STOP! ENUF' ALREADY! This is KILLING ME! I feel like I have a drug addiction to a FORUM THREAD! I feel like a kid in a candy shop! 

I really like the building... Just too cool! 

--H


----------



## teslabe

kdaracal said:


> I wonder if you could use trim-able light sheets from Just an Illusion to simulate overhead 2'x4' florescent light fixtures in the building ceiling? Or you could use regular LED's for "can" lighting.


Hi miniature sun, did you say anything about lighting you buildings? By the way,
a very fine piece of work......:thumbsup: Here are some ideas, unless you already have it covered. The first two pictures are CCFL. The tube lights are 2.0mm x 60mm and are shown in glass sleeves I use for safety, I'm using them in my J-2 for the static discharge tubes. The second are square, 20mm x 21.5mm, CCFL, for backlighting LCD viewfinders of camcorders, back when they had viewfinders...... I will be using them for ceiling lights in my J-2. The third light is a LED backlight unit used in cell phones, it's 40.5mm x 56.2mm and is nice in that it does not need an inverter to drive it, use a current limit resistor. And as I've posted before, those I used for the floor lighting in my FS. Just a thought.


----------



## kdaracal

Awesome lights, teslabe!


----------



## teslabe

kdaracal said:


> Awesome lights, teslabe!


Thank you very much kdaracal.....:wave: I did not want to step on your input,
just add to your very good suggestion.....


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks for the suggestions Teslabe....where would I get the LED backlights from?


----------



## teslabe

miniature sun said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Teslabe....where would I get the LED backlights from?


http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?c=76

This was the website I got them from. I bought what they had in stock back in 2007. they have been used in many of my builds. I sent you a PM.


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks Teslabe...PM sent...


----------



## kdaracal

teslabe said:


> Thank you very much kdaracal.....:wave: I did not want to step on your input,
> just add to your very good suggestion.....


teslabe-

I'm such a stinkin' newbie, it's not even funny! I *LOVE * learning all this stuff!! When you guys show these products and what-not, I just bookmark the heck out of them for the future!:wave:


----------



## teslabe

kdaracal said:


> teslabe-
> 
> I'm such a stinkin' newbie, it's not even funny! I *LOVE * learning all this stuff!! When you guys show these products and what-not, I just bookmark the heck out of them for the future!:wave:


There's no one in this group that has not been a "stinkin' newbie" in the beginning..... It all 
has to do with time and love of the hobby.......:wave:


----------



## miniature sun

I've been looking around for a couple more vehicles to populate the diorama and one idea I had was for a Jeep as civilian types of these were very common around military bases during the sixties and there's no reason to think that the Nelson Institute would be any different.
I found the Tamiya Willy's but thought the price of £13.99 was a little steep for such a small kit.
I then found this for half the price...










...OK, so it's not 60's as it didn't enter service until the 70's but it has a vaguely futuristic look to it when compared to the Willy's and you get the bonus of the TOW launcher which I aim to convert into something else.

What has occurred to me is that this might be the perfect vehicle to do a weathering tutorial on since I've had many requests to do one.
I'll start another thread in the modelling section for that then incorporate the finished vehicle back into this one if that makes sense....


----------



## miniature sun

Here's the new thread for the tutorial....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3426658#post3426658


----------



## WEAPON X

Great Stuff!

And here's a qick snap shot of my FS-2. A commission built by my good friend, Mr. Ian Lawerence, UK










My snap shots: http://photobucket.com/FS-2_Brilliance

Mr. Lawrence's complete build log: http://www.ianlawrencemodels.com/wipfs1.html


----------



## GlennME

miniature sun said:


> ...OK, so it's not 60's as it didn't enter service until the 70's but it has a vaguely futuristic look to it when compared to the Willy's and you get the bonus of the TOW launcher which I aim to convert into something else.


You've got nothing to worry about. Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea takes place in the 1970s and 80s. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

You must be creating an entire world. Not just a dio!! Historic, Baby!!


----------



## Gort

I've just spent the last half hour ogling at this...I'm in awe and you're a genius mate.


----------



## mike1

Im speechless, you are a master of the art


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks folks for all the continued support...it's very encouraging...

So, a bit of a detour now as I start on the base for the diorama. I'm starting this before the sub is sealed up to ensure that I can incorporate the electrical feeds into the base.

First up is a cryptic photo...










They're a couple of old document trays that I rescued from the office in work and are just what I've been looking for....don't worry, I'm working on this all day today so you won't have long to wait to find out what they're for.....:tongue:


----------



## otto

YOU are the MASTER!


----------



## kdaracal

> Thanks folks for all the continued support...it's very encouraging...
> 
> So, a bit of a detour now as I start on the base for the diorama. I'm starting this before the sub is sealed up to ensure that I can incorporate the electrical feeds into the base.
> 
> First up is a cryptic photo...


I wonder what your fiendish little imagination is swirling together, this time?
:thumbsup:


----------



## MrSciFi

Super job! looking forward to more!


----------



## miniature sun

An hours break in the rain (another glorious British summer!) allowed me to break out my chopsaw and get to grips with constructing the base.
The main subframe was made from some 25x38 battens with an offcut of laminate floor inserted to square things up at the back end...










To give an idea of the size here's the sub placed roughly where it will finish up....










I plan on skinning it largely with thick card which will be then skinned in styrene sheet and some other things I'm working on....


----------



## miniature sun

Result! I just found some acrylic sheet in the garage...like perspex...so I'll be using that to skin the horizontal areas as I can scribe it and it can be glued using Plastic Weld cement...


----------



## miniature sun

Time to tackle those plastic office trays from earlier on. First I cut the sides off by repeatedly scribing the corners with my trusty Olfa P-Cutter then bending the plastic till it snapped. I'm guessing they are made from ABS styrene as they are tough but brittle.










I then cut the tray base to the required length and gave it a good sanding, partly to remove the makers name molded on the edge and also to provide a good key for paint.










So what are they for???....All will be revealed shortly....:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun

A quick mock-up....they form the wall of the drydock where the Flying Sub is being serviced/assembled. I'm building boxes to blank off the rear of the grid sections which represent where the water enters/exits when the dock is filled/emptied, the whole structure will be painted to simulate concrete, rather like the U-boat pens you see in war movies.










More soon...


----------



## Zorro

Man, this is almost like porn ...


----------



## Steve244

uh oh... this is going to turn out well...


----------



## Larry523

Your creativity never ceases to amaze! I'm learning so much just from reading your threads that I can't thank you enough. Eagerly looking forward to your next update!


----------



## miniature sun

A few days short of a year since I first posted my review of the ParaGrafix set which kick started this build and I've reached a point where you can finally see what I've been aiming for. It's purely a mock up and is far from finished but the end is in sight....




























One thing that has become apparent is that the launch cradle that I built to support the hull is nowhere near strong enough, partly due to the increased weight at the back end from the copper engines.
So I now need to get scratchbuilding again to devise a bigger, meatier version....the original I will use somewhere else...

Of course the other issue is where I'm going to store this when it's finished....


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*excellent Work Sir!!!!*


----------



## OzyMandias

MS, this is just amazing! I've loved the way you have thought 'outside of the box' (pardon the pun) as you have designed and built the utility vehicles for this diorama, but seeing it all falling into place is positively breathtaking.

10 minutes on the back patting machine for you Sir, Well done!


----------



## mr blonde

Amazing i was bored and bumped into this spent ages reading and looking hurry up and finish ,fantastic stuff .


----------



## kdaracal

> Of course the other issue is where I'm going to store this when it's finished


How about the living room, front and center?

:wave:


----------



## jimkirk

> Of course the other issue is where I'm going to store this when it's finished.


I can store it for you indefinitely.


----------



## Gort

This is so entertaining!


----------



## Bobj812

jimkirk said:


> I can store it for you indefinitely.


I was going to suggest that I could do that too, but I thought he might not like to send it "across the pond." : )


----------



## jimbo-slots

WOW! Great job.


----------



## mr blonde

Come on hurry up show more stuff ! im gonna hope you continue and finish it :tongue:


----------



## miniature sun

mr blonde said:


> Come on hurry up show more stuff ! im gonna hope you continue and finish it :tongue:


These things take time.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR

No baggage cart?


----------



## miniature sun

SteveR said:


> No baggage cart?


No...the baggage handlers are on strike again...


----------



## Paulbo

How the heck did I miss your post of the 7th with mockup diorama photos?!?!

Excellent work as always Iain!

Don't listen to the compainers - take your time and dribble photos out when you feel like it. This is DEFINITELY worth waiting for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812

Yeah, the anticipation is part of the fun.


----------



## miniature sun

A quick update with more to come by the weekend....

I've been kicking around several ideas for the finish on the drydock wall. Obviously it would be constructed from concrete but I was wary of creating the effect seen on fortifications and wartime docks where the concrete has been hastily constructed leaving multiple lines where the shuttering boards have been.
A look around the internet and a visit to Liverpool docks revealed that, when properly constructed, concrete has a smoother appearance, more like dressed stone. With this in mind I looked around for a way to replicate this and settled on using a fine quality masking tape.
Although fairly low tack to start with, a few days in the sun causes the adhesive to grip really well, almost like duct-tape.
I left small gaps between each row to delineate between the blocks. The finished effect is very pleasing with a slight texture.



















The whole thing will be sealed using automotive primer then painted and weathered....more soon...


----------



## kdaracal

> Come on hurry up show more stuff ! im gonna hope you continue and finish it


Yea, but when it's finished, what else is there? It'll feel like the day after Christmas. We'll have to go back to our regular lives, etc.


----------



## Paulbo

kdaracal said:


> Yea, but when it's finished, what else is there? It'll feel like the day after Christmas. We'll have to go back to our regular lives, etc.


We could take up a collection to buy him another kit with diorama potential and watch again!


----------



## miniature sun

My current target is to have it finished for the IPMS Scale Model World show in Telford in November....but no promises!


----------



## kdaracal

Paulbo said:


> We could take up a collection to buy him another kit with diorama potential and watch again!


Yea, Baby! (Austin Powers voice)


:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## tardis61

Hey Miniture Sun

Any updates? following closely not a stalker!


----------



## miniature sun

Hi folks....

Thanks for the continued interest and sorry for the lack of updates recently. As usual real life has got in the way of my modelling so little progress has been made these past couple of months.
I was hoping to have the whole thing finished in time for IPMS Scale Model World at Telford, UK in November however it hasn't happened.
If any of you are going to the show then I'll be on the SFM:UK stand (complete with what bits I _have_ finished) so please say hello.
Meanwhile I'll get back on to it in the next week or two so stay tuned....I've not finished yet....:thumbsup:


----------



## darkwanderer

Wow! I just now found this thread and all I can say is incredible!
The support equipment are outstanding and worthy of a thread of their own.
Going to keep watching this one.


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Looking forward to some new pics!


----------



## Tiberious

I just got the FS yesterday from Tower Hobby and I'm pretty jazzed about getting it started. It was always one of my favorite designs. I look forward to more pics from this and other builds as I need all the help I can get 

Tib


----------



## miniature sun

Just packing tonight to go to Scale Model World tomorrow...I'll try and get some decent pics from the show while I'm there.....


----------



## Tiberious

OH HELL NO.

Miniature Sun, you are (presumably) THE MAN. I came to this thread for a few ideas on how best to build my Flying Sub and am no convinced that I shouldn't be allowed to touch another sprue or X-acto knife.

I (we) look forward to your continuing saga and wish you the best at Scale Model World.

For me, I'm climbing back under my desk into the fetal position.

In sincere awe,

Tib


----------



## otto

I'm not even fit to view your work! I bow before the master!


----------



## Mark Dorais

Unbelievable.....BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## miniature sun

Thanks Mark.

By way of an update, I'm looking forward to having two weeks off over christmas to get some hours in on this...I need to finish it if only so I can start on something else!


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Cool! Looking forward to some updates!


----------



## mr blonde

Hello mr sun well i have found you again ,yep the concrete sections look like the sea wall that goes all the way to blackpool ! maybe you could have some rusty bits showing through ? like when water gets in side the concrete ,yes i think it looks fantastic ,excellent work .


----------



## MykTurk

Any pictures of this wonder yet???


----------



## miniature sun

MykTurk said:


> Any pictures of this wonder yet???


Try rewinding through the last twenty pages.....


----------



## MykTurk

miniature sun said:


> Try rewinding through the last twenty pages.....


Guess I should have said, "Any NEW pictures of this tiny wonder yet". Fan-taz-magorical build!


----------



## miniature sun

MykTurk said:


> Guess I should have said, "Any NEW pictures of this tiny wonder yet". Fan-taz-magorical build!


Ah, I see!...well the answer is no at the moment but I'm hoping for some real progress over the holiday...watch this space....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tiberious

Holiday's over, watching this space.................  
Hope you had a good Christmas/New Year!

Tib


----------



## miniature sun

Currently tied up here....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=312750

Normal service will resume shortly....


----------



## Trekkriffic

Man those things you are making from scrap containers and bits are really AWESOME dude! Truly !


----------



## Tiberious

I'm absolutely impressed with your work on your 'side' project, carry on! I'm now watching both threads so as to have no confidence whatsoever in my own meager skills.

Tib


----------



## kdaracal

Not really a thread bump, more of just a gentle "nudge"...........


----------



## miniature sun

Hmmmm....so some of you are still interested.....I'll maybe start digging this out of storage at the weekend....


----------



## OzyMandias

Definitely still interested!


----------



## Paulbo

Drat, I saw new posts on this thread and I assumed there'd be new pictures 

(Here's hoping you can find it in your storage area!)


----------



## rowdylex

Oh, yeah baby :tongue:


----------



## Bobj812

Looking forward to see this thread open up again!


----------



## Gort

Amazing stuff!!!!!!


----------



## kdaracal

miniature sun said:


> Hmmmm....so some of you are still interested.....I'll maybe start digging this out of storage at the weekend....


"Nudge, nudge, say no more, say no more. wink, wink. Nudge, nudge"
:tongue:


----------



## FoxTrot

Miniature, what phenomenal work and artistry...! I love the way you've applied military kit style/methods to this scifi model. Yeah... I'd love to see a book or (better still) a video series on how you do your thing. Can't wait for the final construct! Fox


----------



## miniature sun

Hang on...don't get too excited!...Just bumping this back up on account of I've had a few enquiries about my (lack of) progress.
I'm currently working on a post-apocalypse diorama for a group build over on SFM:UK however after that I intend to get stuck in again on the FS.
Apologies to anyone waiting for the next installment, but it will be back.
Incidentally I'm also posting now on Facebook...look for my page entitled Small Scale Futures...nothing currently that hasn't been seen before but I'm gradually photographing my collection of older builds so there will be some unfamiliar stuff before too long.


----------



## Radiodugger

Hi Miniature Sun! Everyone!

Ok, you got me. I downloaded all 22 pages. No small feat, let me tell ya! Yeah, I am going to get a Moebius big Flying Sub. I have to. I'm thinking it's pretty much the same scale (close) to the Jupiter 2. You guys have inspired me. And Paulbo those photo-etch panels...yeah. I can see some bucks gotta be saved for about a month. 

There is no limit. Hey, has anyone done a FS with landing gear? 

Radio Doug


----------



## WEAPON X

*Adding to the fun of sharing...*

Hi Miniature Sun and company, Just adding to the fun of sharing! Please review post number 257;
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3427287&postcount=257


----------



## Radiodugger

Weapon X,

I showed this to a friend of mine. He thought it was the full size interior set! To tell you the truth, when I first saw it yesterday, for a second I did too! I'm OK at basic painting, but how the hell did ya get that "real" look? There's some shading or "wash" or something that gives it depth. 

Please tell me I can get that look with Testors enamels and a brush! I don't have an airbrush. I've never used one. Rattle cans and brushes is it. Awesome!

Doug


----------



## WEAPON X

Radiodugger said:


> Weapon X,
> 
> I showed this to a friend of mine. He thought it was the full size interior set! To tell you the truth, when I first saw it yesterday, for a second I did too! I'm OK at basic painting, but how the hell did ya get that "real" look? There's some shading or "wash" or something that gives it depth.
> 
> Please tell me I can get that look with Testors enamels and a brush! I don't have an airbrush. I've never used one. Rattle cans and brushes is it. Awesome!
> 
> Doug


 
Radiodugger, I believe that you will be able with Humbrol brand paints which are very good for brushing and detail work and Xtracolour for airbrushing. I think Testors will work as well if you do not have a source for Humbrol. For exact tips on colors, methods and reasonings used, start with W.I.P. section of Mr. Lawrence's site on 'my FS-2'. May I suggest, start on page #6 for the color ideas and just substitute the airbrushing for your hand brushing process. Remember, Just keep your interior painting/ colors simple to what is being used on Mr. Lawrence's site. I hope this helps to your purpose to what ever degree, my friend!  :wave:

http://www.ianlawrencemodels.com/wipfs16.html


----------



## Radiodugger

Oh yes! Thank you! This helps immensely! I have several projects in mind with this very process in mind! Humbrol, eh? Not familiar with that.

Funny. I'm in the capitol city of Augusta, Maine. There is NO hobby shop here. The best I can do is A.C. Moore and Michael's Crafts. All they have is a minimal line of Testor's. I guess there are no modelers here.

God forbid I need K & S brass stock, Plas-T-Struct or Evergreen items! Not even an R/C store (except Radio Shack? ROFL!)!

I have to get everything online. Shipping is killing me!


----------



## BOXIE

Far out.these fittings really look authentic.Looking forward to future postings.


----------



## BOXIE

Far otu. the fittings look authentic.looking forward to future postings


----------



## Radiodugger

Anything new?


----------



## miniature sun

Yes, I know...long time no progress...

Last night I dug the Flying Sub out of hibernation as I have now got a firm idea for the revamped diorama which will feature a beefed-up launch cradle...expect some definite progress pics in the coming weeks....


----------



## Paulbo

You tease.


----------



## miniature sun

Wow...five years on from when I started this build....how time flies!

Anyway, thought it was about time I completed this diorama, if only to get rid of the base which has been cluttering up the doorway into my studio....

Some of you may recall the launch cradle I scratchbuilt....



















I soon realised that it was too weak to take the weight of the Flying Sub with all the added electronics so something bigger was required.

I've now come up with this work platform which incorporates beefier hydraulic arms....










It's in it's raw primered state at this point....


----------



## miniature sun

And here with the still unfinished sub....










There are still the 'magnetic' pads to be added to the hydraulic arms and a ton of painting and weathering to do....










Hand for scale.....










The wall behind is part of the drydock wall and will feature lit windows, a control room and a garage complete with sliding steel pressure door....










More very soon.....


----------



## rowdylex

WOW talk about a blast from the past. I remember getting excited about this a few years ago - then totally forgot about it. 
Welcome back, and yes, very keen to see the results of this bad boy.


----------



## hal9001

I don't know miniature sun, seems to me you could have put a little more effort in all your scratch building there....:lol:

Of course I'm ribbing you! All the greeblies were well matched and well executed. The support equipment looks fantastic and will add a greater dimension to the diorama....that is....when you.... actually.... finish it....

Carl-


----------



## Steve H

Looking very interesting! Can't wait to see how it all pulls together!

However, not meaning to be a prig, but I respectfully suggest you might want to give that hull seam on the Flying Sub another pass...


----------



## wander1107

Awesome, I've been waiting "patiently" for more on this terrific build.


----------



## Steve244

my, what a tiny hand you have! 

Glad to see work progressing. My monogram flying sub has been drydocked since 2004.


----------



## Chrisisall

I am not impressed.
I am *intensely* impressed.


----------



## Paulbo

I'm so pleased to that you're starting work on this again. (And I'm sure that sentiment is terribly important to you  )

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Miniature Sun

Simply incredible! 

I wonder where do you take the ideas to detailing your dioramas from?

Are you a mechanics engineer or do you make research to grab pictures of heavy duty equipments? They look so... like the "real thing"!


----------



## miniature sun

Fernando Mureb said:


> Miniature Sun
> 
> Simply incredible!
> 
> I wonder where do you take the ideas to detailing your dioramas from?
> 
> Are you a mechanics engineer or do you make research to grab pictures of heavy duty equipments? They look so... like the "real thing"!


Thanks Fernando.....actually I'm a construction lecturer at a college with a background in furniture design, but I was also an avionics technician about 30 years ago...I guess I just have an eye for machinery....


----------



## miniature sun

Progress with the base....

This is the pressure door for the drydock garage area made from Ratio railway girder bridge parts....










This is a test fit of the main elements of the drydock walls....note the width of the diorama indicated by the ruler....


----------



## Chrisisall

This is epic.


----------



## miniature sun

Finishing off the other wall of the dock....in this area on of the pressure doors will be open with a small storeroom behind....the door required some detail on the rear....


















I installed more brass portholes and cut out the door aperture....



















More coming up....


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Chrisisall said:


> This is epic.


I second that.


----------



## harristotle

Glad this resurfaced as I had missed it, but holy wow! This is beautiful and I'm dying to see it finished!


----------

